# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Hôpital St Joseph-Ste-Thérèse-IMTR

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Hôpital St Joseph-Ste-Thérèse-IMTR 
Rue de Villers 1
Loverval


Bezoek de website van Hôpital St Joseph-Ste-Thérèse-IMTR


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Hôpital St Joseph-Ste-Thérèse-IMTR.*

----------

